# Mobile kitchen island wheel casters advice.



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey guys i am in the process of building a mobile kitchen island cart and was wondering if you have any suggestions on the types of casters used. I desire to have locking ones that would readily roll on the linoleum floor in the kitchen without leaving indentations. Well of course i understand that the linoleum will indent to some degree anyway.

I was just wondering if you all were familiar with a select type of wheel design/composition/etc; that is designed for this type of application and was on the market?

This mobile cart will cash in at a rather hefty weight somewhere around 80-90 lbs.

Chris


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The casters with the brakes still tend to shift around due to the
small contact area with the floor and play in the swivel mechanism - 
it may vary from brand to brand and the bigger 4" ones seem more
solid but they are also big and ugly.

I'd look at the tactic adopted by machine base makers and put feet
that lock down and lift the weight off the casters.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Loren's idea can be found at Grainger. under Floor Locks.

My vote is for plastic. The stuff that those cutting boards are made of is terrific. Half to three eighths thick and sanitary. Easy to cut and rout. Make the feet as big as you can, countersink some screws, and use a big roundover so there are no sharp corners. The piece will stay put (due to the weight) and slide when you give it a hip nudge.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

BIL and I put these on his Butcher block Island. He uses them on Armstrong cushioned linoleum. 
They do move a bit due to the swivel, as Loren says.


----------



## ETwoodworks (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Lee has a good solution assuming your floor is full sheet linoliem. If its vinyl tile it could lift the tile edges that way.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Loren, that is a great idea in regards to using the liftable, hide-away casters that lift off the floor. As you said, those that are used on machinery. I have used these many times at a friend's shop that are mounted on his router tables and the like. This style did not even cross my mind to use for my island. Great idea.

Lee i also like your idea as well. This gets me wondering if this island would move easily if done in this manner. I have a full piece of Mannington linoleum and was wondering if any of you guys have actually integrated this style of slider system onto any of your stationary/movable cabinetry or furniture that would readily slide across a piece of linoleum?

Great ideas…now i must make a choice between the two…hmmmmm

chris


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I plan to build a small island approx 28" x 32" and trying to decide casters or feet. I hadn't considered swivel movement so am leaning toward feet. What is the source for suitable plastic as in Lee's approach. I will probably only move the island for cleaning the floor or on occasion when I need it closer to the countertop for supporting a project. My floor is primitive unglazed ceramic tile.


----------



## bilyo (May 20, 2015)

An option that will overcome the caster "wobble" that Loren mentioned is to use two locking fixed non-castor wheels on one side (or end) and regular casters on the other. The casters could be locking or non-locking. This will limit the maneuverability somewhat, but when the fixed wheels are locked, the whole unit won't move. If you can accommodate the limited maneuverability, this might be an easy solution.


----------

